# dead fish



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

i have a 60g with (6) 2" RBP, (5) 4" bala sharks, (1) 7" pleco, and some guppies that just won't get eaten. i did a 30% scheduled water change yesterday. came home today with 3 dead bala sharks. RBP's look like they're panting or something. I'm worried because last time i saw this, i lost a 10" caribe and (3) 6" RBP. This 60g is an acrylic tank and i filled it max. i mean its maxed. could this be because there's no air space on the top? i took out some water and i aerated the water. looks like the Ps are getting more active. BTW ammonia = 0, nitrates = 0 nitrites = 0 < x > 0.25


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

do you have enough surface agitation and or a bubler? If you dont have a powerhead id add one that has an aerator tube


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

what do you mean by aerated the water...do you have an airpump mang?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well add some stress coat and leave the lights off, maybe cover the tank


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> do you have enough surface agitation and or a bubler? If you dont have a powerhead id add one that has an aerator tube
> [snapback]1180082[/snapback]​


surface agitation was the phrase i was looking for.



jesterx626 said:


> what do you mean by aerated the water...do you have an airpump mang?
> [snapback]1180084[/snapback]​


and yes i hooked up an air pump to it. a really small airpump which i took from an old 2g feeder tank. i think this is rated for 10g. damnit, i need a bigger air pump.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What kind of filtration do you have? If it is just canister filters that return the water under water and do not agitate the surface than your oxygen levels will probably be low but if you have a hang on back (hob) filter that agitates the water than I don't think that it is oxygen levels that are affecting the fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

supastylin said:


> i have a 60g with (6) 2" RBP, (5) 4" bala sharks, (1) 7" pleco, and some guppies that just won't get eaten. i did a 30% scheduled water change yesterday. came home today with 3 dead bala sharks. RBP's look like they're panting or something. I'm worried because last time i saw this, i lost a 10" caribe and (3) 6" RBP. This 60g is an acrylic tank and i filled it max. i mean its maxed. could this be because there's no air space on the top? i took out some water and i aerated the water. looks like the Ps are getting more active. BTW ammonia = 0, nitrates = 0 nitrites = 0 < x > 0.25
> [snapback]1180078[/snapback]​


Couple things of note about this post. If you have 0 nitrAtes and a small reading of nitrItes your tank has not been cycled and the panting can be a sign of a problem with the gills associated with the nitrItes. And keeping the water level about an inch or two would increase oxygen levels with proper agitation. If you did not cycle the tank i would add a little bit of salt to displace the nitrite ions from the gill membrane. 1 tablespoon predissolved will treat 300 gallon tank approx. Moving this thread to Water Chemistry.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

just got home and just checked on the little buggers. no casualties. they are definitely more active today than yesterday. i bought a 170g/h powerhead (is this enough for a 60g?). i think that li'l air pump i added help up overnight.



BigChuckP said:


> What kind of filtration do you have? If it is just canister filters that return the water under water and do not agitate the surface than your oxygen levels will probably be low but if you have a hang on back (hob) filter that agitates the water than I don't think that it is oxygen levels that are affecting the fish.
> [snapback]1180184[/snapback]​


i got an eheim classic and HOT magnum for filtration. i agree with you about water agitation being the issue here. probly lack of O2.



jerry_plakyda said:


> Couple things of note about this post. If you have 0 nitrAtes and a small reading of nitrItes your tank has not been cycled and the panting can be a sign of a problem with the gills associated with the nitrItes. And keeping the water level about an inch or two would increase oxygen levels with proper agitation. If you did not cycle the tank i would add a little bit of salt to displace the nitrite ions from the gill membrane. 1 tablespoon predissolved will treat 300 gallon tank approx. Moving this thread to Water Chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is an established tank. i got two small plants in there. you still suggest a little salt?


----------



## boyignoy (Aug 29, 2005)

supastylin said:


> just got home and just checked on the little buggers. no casualties. they are definitely more active today than yesterday. i bought a 170g/h powerhead (is this enough for a 60g?). i think that li'l air pump i added help up overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never put salts on tanks that have live plants on it. it would probably kill your plants.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

if you have hardy plants, it should be ok. i got some ghttto ones that always do great in my salts. i have an oscar thats stupid and fight sometimes, so i gots to salt a lot.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the advice fellas.

I am really convinced that this has got to do with water agitation. i will fill the tank to the brim as i am compulsive like that.







I can't stand my water level being below that black border and am too lazy to fill it everytime. solution, i bought some gallon containers and keep them inside the stand to fill my tank whenever i need to. 
i am not going to put salt or anything in my tank as of the moment. they all look healthy and active. just added a small ass powerhead to add to my small ass air pump the other day and they love it.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

So what do you have for fitration?

If you are convinced it has to do with oxygen exchange, what are you going to do to agitate the water surface?


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

i already answered those Q's.

eheim classic and hot magnum.

added an air pump and a powerhead.

thanks again fellas. i think its time to







this thread.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

supastylin said:


> i already answered those Q's.
> 
> eheim classic and hot magnum.
> 
> ...


Since you request, I will lock it.

I will add. If you are looking to add agitation, you should look into a powerhead near the surface, or lower the water level a tad and let the canister outputs above the water line. This will agitate the surface and aid in oxygenation greatly.

Good luck.


----------

